# NAD YBA-1 Mod1



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Wandered into long and mcquade today and saw this guy for sale. I had tried one of the anniversary versions a while back. This was at too good a price to pass up considering the condition and new tubes. Just experimenting with it now.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

looks almost new.

congrats on the new amp


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Fun amp, had mine for bout a year now and it still puts a smile on my face everyrtime i light er up. 

Look great congrats! Enjoy it!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice, congrats!

I'd like one of those stacks, one day.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Well done! Great pic too.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Awesome! I've got one ordered myself and can't wait to get my hands on it. Give us a bit of a review when you get a chance! 

I'm actually curious about one thing: can you use an a/b switching pedal to choose either the high or low channels? Or does having both inputs connected mean that it will always be running as one of the two? 

Enjoy your new amp!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice. Some yummy Traynor goodness!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice - I've been looking at every video I can find of these lately, and most sound great. One of those through a closed-back 112 with a WGS Reaper is a project I'm considering.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I like the idea behind this amp. I am patiently waiting to find a good, used one affordably.

Happy new amp day.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

So there are a ton of tonal options on this thing, but you can't be afraid to play with the eq and use the less sensitive input with humbuckers. I heard people complain about the build quality on modern Traynor's but this looks the same as my old ones, except for the PCB. This thing is loud on full 45 watts, and you can get some very useable clean tones, but you can get very hairy fast. This was $480 with a year warranty and new tubes. It looks brand new.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

mud_guy said:


> So there are a ton of tonal options on this thing, but you can't be afraid to play with the eq and use the less sensitive input with humbuckers. I heard people complain about the build quality on modern Traynor's but this looks the same as my old ones, except for the PCB. This thing is loud on full 45 watts, and you can get some very useable clean tones, but you can get very hairy fast. This was $480 with a year warranty and new tubes. It looks brand new.


That's a great deal! Thanks fir letting us know I hope the honeymoon turns into a long and faithful marriage! 

How do you think it compares with the vintage traynors?

Also, if you get a chance I'd love to find out what happens when you have cables plugged into both inputs. My impression is that the amp cleans up very well with volume knob on the guitar. But using an a/b pedal to use each channel separately would give potentially two great options: awesome amp od and a cleaner platform at the push of a button.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

In had a Traynor when I was younger and sounded 
so harsh I couldn't stand it , are they better now or did 
I have a lemon ?


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

Louis said:


> In had a Traynor when I was younger and sounded
> so harsh I couldn't stand it , are they better now or did
> I have a lemon ?


You must of had a lemon..or something They don't sound harsh Cheers Rabbit


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

isoneedacoffee said:


> That's a great deal! Thanks fir letting us know I hope the honeymoon turns into a long and faithful marriage!
> 
> How do you think it compares with the vintage traynors?
> 
> Also, if you get a chance I'd love to find out what happens when you have cables plugged into both inputs. My impression is that the amp cleans up very well with volume knob on the guitar. But using an a/b pedal to use each channel separately would give potentially two great options: awesome amp od and a cleaner platform at the push of a button.


So I finally tried this. Both inputs become Hi if you have a plug in both jacks at the same time. So sadly you can't switch between the Low and Hi level inputs.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> So I finally tried this. Both inputs become Hi if you have a plug in both jacks at the same time. So sadly you can't switch between the Low and Hi level inputs.


Thanks for letting me know! It's appreciated!


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Just blew a Power tube in mine today. Went to L&M and bought a set of mesa el34's.... stuffed them in, adjusted the bias..good to go!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool, I like Traynor's stuff--enjoy!


----------



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

I tried the Anniversary Edition a few months back and it sounded very harsh to me too. This was with a Strat. With humbucker guitars, it sounded much better. But since I wanted an amp for my Strat, I didn't bond with it and ultimately decided against buying it. It was at a good price and the onboard attenuator was very interesting, but it sounded harsh and quite different from the beautifully lush and chimey Fender Super Reverb I own. 

I can see why people would enjoy it with a Les Paul or SG, though.


----------

